

Switzerland Will Vote to Give All Adults a Guaranteed $2,800 Monthly Income - JonSchneider
http://www.policymic.com/articles/66677/switzerland-will-vote-to-give-all-adults-a-guaranteed-2-800-monthly-income

======
dzlobin
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6499409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6499409)

Previous discussion

